# 1911 Buick Delivery Truck, a scratchbuild idea



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Need an early light truck, but are bored with the ubiquitous Model Ts? I found these catalog scans while looking for something else. They look simple and straightforward enough. Now, I just need to find some wheels.... (Like I really NEEDED another project!-- or two)


follow the link for more: 

1911 Buick truck catalog scans


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik: Those look like a lot of fun. I'd like to have a real one. Check the fine woodworking suppliers like Rockler's. They have parts for wooden toys. I know Rockler's has wheels like that.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

if memory serves the tires where 32 in tall and 4 inch wide 

what scale are you working in ?


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks to me like a good place to start might be with a Hubley Model T Depot Hack. You's have the frame, wheels, sides and roof for the A-20. You'd have to add the chain drive, scratchbuild a radiator, raise the roof. Not too bad! It sure would be nice if someone would make some resin wheels that were sized to use rubber O-rings. Hmmm. I'll give that some thought. 

Scott, how did you just whip that number out? Did you have an antique Buick truck, or a photographic memory?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm finding myself wondering if it's possible to kitbash one from the Ertl 1905 Ford, or if it would be easier to start from square one? (The chassis, wheels, fenders, steering wheel and seat look almost usable, anyway)










On that note, I wonder if Ertl dealers can get just the wheels?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

15 years of my life doing rods and mods street and strip you learn a thing or two ...... also not two many tire sizes back then 

I asked scale becouse I wonderd if tires could be pulled off of something .....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Scale? I normally work in 1:24 in +/- 1958, but for the outdoor layout - to be set in +/- 1925, I'm finding 1:25 vehicles to be quite a bit cheaper.... except I still think in half inch terms so all the stuff looks rather shrimpy.

Since I already found a 1905 Ford on feebay for a princely sum of 99c plus $7 shipping, I was thinking along those lines....


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

That Ertl thing is something like 1:32, maybe smaller. They play pretty loose with scale. But you could probably use the wheels and the running lights. Look at how there are no curves on those trucks, except the fenders. Most of the trucks of that period were build from lumber, so gluing up some stripwood will get you most of the way there. Unfortunately, K&S has stopped making brass angle, so you'll have to use plastic for the radiator. Styrene rectangular tubing will get you a frame in a hurry.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I checked Ertl's website. In their FAQ they answered the parts question. They don't and won't supply ANY..... In fact, they go out of their way to tell you 3 times to return defective stuff to the store, not to them..... Who needs customer service? 


I did find a place that sells replacement tires (at $1.50 each), but not wheels. Kind of a bummer. 

Vance, I kinda already noticed on the scale thing. Their 1/25 horses (look like they are supposed to be Clydesdales or Belgians) are a 'scale' 4 feet tall at the rump, 5-1/2 at the ears. (dwarf draft horses? who knew?!?)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, late last night I finally decided I wanted to build the open A-2 version 









So, I took the chassis from an Ertl 1905 Ford like I mentioned above, shortened an Ertl tank wagon bed, then added some basswood, and the chain drive parts from the 1/35 Mack I swiped the box from for the TT..... and got this 









Some paint made it looks like this.... 









I'm in the middle of building the radiator out of basswood and putty, more pix tomorrow!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

more pix tomorrow!
Looking forward to the pictures! 
Very nice work this far Mik!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 13 Nov 2009 05:30 PM 
I'm finding myself wondering if it's possible to kitbash one from the Ertl 1905 Ford, or if it would be easier to start from square one? (The chassis, wheels, fenders, steering wheel and seat look almost usable, anyway)










On that note, I wonder if Ertl dealers can get just the wheels?




I don't remember ever seeing a vehicle with that bulbous arched roof over the cab. I have done some searching with Google and I cannot find any photos of the "prototype" of such a truck shape. Anybody have any photos of something like this... I mean a REAL 1:1 truck, not another photo of the toy.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

"The first example, based on a Model C Ford, was introduced in 1905. Called the Ford Delivery Car, its $950 price attracted few buyers, and less than a dozen were built before production ceased."


http://auto.howstuffworks.com/1903-...rucks1.htm


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 28 Nov 2009 11:07 AM 
"The first example, based on a Model C Ford, was introduced in 1905. Called the Ford Delivery Car, its $950 price attracted few buyers, and less than a dozen were built before production ceased."


http://auto.howstuffworks.com/1903-...rucks1.htm 


Maybe that is why I don't ever remember seeing one!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.mtfca.com/books/1904.htm


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I promised pix.... not perfect, but I think David Buick might recognize it.



























History tidbit... Q: What profession bought many of the early Buick trucks, because they were actually designed with them in mind?


A: Plumbers - David Buick was originally a plumber by trade. He also invented the porcelained bathtub.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool conversion! Thanks for sharing it.


----------

